# Cal aqua black earth?



## nelsonpush (Jun 23, 2015)

Starting a new tank in couple weeks and still trying to figure out my substrate as I am new to planted tanks. Has anyone used the black earth soil? I was gonna use miracle gro and cap with black diamond sand but seems I cant get the sand in Canada.


----------

